# Boat Cushions and Foam



## j1budo (Sep 10, 2001)

Hello everyone, I am looking to see what is the best foam to use for boat cushions and mattresses. I know there are a few types out there but I would like to see what you have to say.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve spent the last few weeks on the same mission re exterior cushions. Closed cell foam (relatively hard and dense and floats, no water absorption) and flow through ( no water absorption, softer, doesn''t float) foam seem to be the two most practical choices. Both can be obtained from Sailrite (www.sailrite.com) but are pretty pricey. I happened to find a foam source in Philadelphia that sells flow through. Choices for interior foam are multiple since water absorption is not a major concern. Any foam will do as long as it''s comfortable for you.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Simply do a websearch for foam suppliers near you. I prefer the heavier weight foams for boat, etc. cushions. The light weight foams dont give good support. ..... then be sure to add (glue) at least a 1" thick layer of poly fiber batting to the top of the cushion foam to make the foam ''works'' more evenly and give better support .... just like how its done with premium grade upholstery. You can additionaly overlay the poly batting with a latex film barrier to protect the foam from ''odors''.


----------



## j1budo (Sep 10, 2001)

Thanks guys, that is basically what I thought. I am mostly concerned with Interior cushions at this time and you have given me some Ideas. There is a place on the net called Thomas Register that has a lot of businesses listed on there, I use this for engineering purposes and you can research foam manufacturers and suppliers on there. Thanks again


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

I have been in the process of having all of my cushions re-stuffed and I can tell you not all high-density closed cell foam is created equal. No matter where the cushions are used on or in your boat, there is copious moisture present. By all means, buy the best grade of HDCCF you can that is mildew proof. Yes, it is described as a "marine grade" which means it is more expensive however if you have any allergies you''ll be glad you didn''t go cheap! Cushions that suffer from mildew, break down much faster and have an unpleasant odor to them. Who wants a smelly cabin? Would you buy the cheapest mattress you could find for your bed at home or select one that offers good support, has a 10-year guarantee and is comfortable?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I can''t unzip my interor cushion covers. The zippers appear to be ''frozen'' I have wire brushed around them and sprayed them with WD40 to no avail. I''m concerned that any additional stress may break the zipper. 

Any thoughts---- Thanks---- John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a similar zipper problem with my Toolpak. The people there referred me to their website www.toolpak.com where there is a page dealing with sticky zippers. I haven''t tried their technique yet but it gives me hope. The one thing I was told (and also mistakenly tried) was NOT to use WD-40 but drenching with silicon after thorough washing of toolpak and zippers.
Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I remember my mother years ago rubbing a standard candle (suggest you use colorless!!) up and down a zipper on a jacket that was sticking badly. Not sure if it would work on "frozen" zippers.


----------



## sunspotbaby (Oct 19, 2001)

I am a little late replying on this and by now you have probably either fixed your zipper, torn it out and replaced it, or said to heck with it and left it for another day. Anyway, here are my thoughts.

I have found that “frozen” zippers on dive bags and boats are usually the result of the metal slide (car) corroding. I have had some success alternately soaking them in vinegar, rinsing, and soaking in WD40. I wiggle the a little each time. I have done this dozens of times and win more often than I lose.

If you replace the zipper make sure you have both plastic teeth (chain) and car (slider).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi. Could you pls let me know where in Philadelphia you were able to find closed-cell foam? I recently bought an ''85 Gloucester 19, and it needs a complete set of cushions. Does you or anyone know where I can buy new fabric headliner to replace the existing one. Thanks, Marc


----------



## jknappsax (Aug 10, 2006)

*Place in Essington*

I haven't gotten there yet, but there is a place called Jim's (or maybe John's?) Foam at the marina there that specializes in marine applications.


----------



## jknappsax (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello Tliveright, where is the place in Philadelphia that you found for the flow through foam? TIA


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You're probably much better off getting the foam from a wholesaler, than a place that specializes in selling foam to the marine market. The price at the wholesaler will probably be about a third or half of the foam from the "marine" specialist, and the foam is not different in any real way. Just make sure that you get the right foam. What foam is the right foam is really dependent on what you're going to be using it for, and where you will be using it.


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

In most cities you can find foam suppliers that are not marine focused, but which have supplied for that purpose. (Lots of people use foam cushions for all sorts of uses.) They will typically have plenty on hand that you can try out.

IMO, the cushion that supports your butt where you sit 90% of the time will have to be much more duarable than that which is a seat back or berth. 

I thought the cushions on the boat I bought last year were too tough, but now I find the one I sit on most of the time is not providing sufficient support. So I am investing in a redo of the main cabin. 

The fwd berths will have to wait. But although they felt like concrete when I began sleeping on them I resolved that by buying a 1/5" "memory foam" pad at a local dept store (apx $50 on sale) and folded it over to be double thick (3"). That makes a huge difference and I am quite comfy in bed now. I'll keep the berth cushions for at least another year, if not longer.


----------



## WaterDancer (Jul 9, 2006)

Can anyone give me a ballpark replacement COST for a given indoor foam v birth and fabric? In other words, if i were to hire someone to replace my v-birth, any idea as to what it MAY cost? I keep hearing EXPENSIVE, but i have no idea what that means. to some, $500 is expensive. To others, a bargain.

thanks


----------



## geary126 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sending drinks to whoever gets me a great upholstery source within 50 miles of Oakland, CA!


----------

